
Designing the Perfect Date and Time Picker (2017) - kaeruct
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2017/07/designing-perfect-date-time-picker/
======
DerSaidin
It makes me sad how so many of those examples are Month-Day-Year.

Imo the perfect date and time picker should respect ISO8601.

~~~
koolba
No, it should respect the locale settings of your browser.

~~~
ryanbrunner
In the case where you have text input, wouldn't the best approach be to
support both the locale settings and ISO8601? Unlike M/D/Y and D/M/Y where
dates can be ambiguous, as far as I know there's no locale where a locale-
specific date and ISO8601 can be mutually ambiguous.

------
scottlamb
On this subject: does anyone have an example of a time picker that supports
unambiguously picking a time in the "fall back" hour in political timezones
with daylight saving time part of the year? I've never actually seen one. It's
only relevant for one hour out of the year, so you want it to be unobtrusive
(maybe invisible) most of the time, and intuitive when it's relevant.

~~~
Mountain_Skies
More than a couple of our vendors have been frustrated by my insistence that
they properly support daylight saving time. Both switch overs have their own
set of unique potential problems but if a vendor has an API as part of their
product and we're going to build automation on top of it, this twice a year
undefined behavior generator isn't acceptable. It surprises me how many
companies seem to have an severe allergy to using UTC or even including TZ
data with their time/date data.

------
dang
See also (2018):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17548486](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17548486)

------
idoby
At first I read "Designing the Perfect Date" and missed the rest of the
headline. Now I'm disappointed because I was hoping for tips on how to design
the Perfect Date for my girlfriend. So, any tips?

